Ask HN: How do you prevent negative third-order effects of software development? - DailyHN
======
detaro
FYI, you've been banned from creating submissions since 2016. You should
probably reach out to the mods and ask them to reverse that, given you've
stopped spamming.

~~~
DailyHN
Thanks!

